# Old walls techniques?



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

For our haunted house this year we have some walls that are painted red and white striped to resemble wallpaper from old houses. Does anyone know of any good techniques on how to age them up? I want to make them look old and dirty.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Get a couple of handheld garden spray bottles. Fill one with watered down black paint, one with brown, one with green, one with white, and one just plain water. You want mostly water in the bottles. Think colored water, not watery paint. Start spraying at the top of the walls and just let it run down the wall. Mix the colors. If the effect is too intense, hit it with the plain water to thin it out. This will dry a much lighter color, so you may have to do it several times to get the look you want.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Watered down paint was one though of mine. On the white parts of the walls I used wet coffee grounds wrapped in cheese cloth to give it a old tint, but it wasn't working on the red. 

Ill have to try that paint idea, thanks!


----------

